# 10 gallon Newbie



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all, first post here!
I currently have a betta in a 5 gal tank, and want to move up to a 10 gallon. In speaking with a salesperson from a local store, he said that in addition to my betta, I could also add the following to the 10 gal:

2 danios
2 mollies
2 platys
2 corys
snail

I'm familiar with cycling, so nothing would be added until that is done. What is everyone's opinion on the amount and types of fish? All comments are greatly appreciated!

Brook16


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

that's quite a bit to be stuffing in a 10 gallon. not saying it's not doable, but that's definitely fully stocked

there's a few problems here though

1) Danios and Corys are a schooling fish, so they often to best in groups of 5 or more. they can be kept in lower numbers, it's just not ideal

2) the 5 Danios that I have in my 30 gallon are VERY active fish that constantly chase each other around from one side of the tank to the other. they may not have enough room in a 10 gallon to be happy. plus I think some are fin nippers, which would DEFINITELY not be good for a Betta


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think that Betta is going to like the Danios possibly. Why not leave it in the 5g?

What are you going to cycle the tank with?


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what I will cycle with...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably cycle using the danios. Check out this article:4 Ways To Cycle A Freshwater Aquarium | Aquariums Life


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Of the methods listed in the website, what is the best method to use to cycle?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoever wrote that is a little off on a couple of those methods. I would do a fishless method but with using ammonia and not fish food. Fish food is uncontollable and too unpredictable. Both ways will get you there, however. If you wanted to use fish, Danios are the preferred fish to use because they are a very hardy fish.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree on the fishless cycling - I have issues with intentionally poisoning fish with elevated ammonia and nitrite levels, let alone the pain in the butt all the partial water changes are to keep the fish from dying. I use a piece of raw seafood in a mesh bag as fuel for my cycle, if you don't mind a smelly tank for a few weeks or so. I would also put the dirty filter media from your current tank into the bigger tank's filter to help populate the tank with nitrifying bacteria.


----------

